# probleme ipad occasion



## ced215 (14 Novembre 2010)

bonjour

je suis nouveau sur le forum car je viens d'aquerir un ipad 64go en occas et j'ai un gros PROBLEME !!

voila 5 mn que j'ai l'appareil entre les mains et c la cata.
comme l'ancien proprio avait laissé toutes ces donnés perso (mail,messages,musiques,appli pourris...)j'ai voulu réinitialisé tous le contenu pour qu'il soit vierge mais depuis  la pomme charge au milieu depuis plus 3 heures !!j'ai essayé d'appuyer sur power + home mais ça ne fait que l'éteindre ou rallumer et c repartis pour la pomme.
pareil pour brancher sur itunes,rien n'est reconnu !!

AU SECOURT !!!


----------



## twinworld (14 Novembre 2010)

vous avez certainement tous les documents qui attestent de la vente et en particulier la facture Apple que votre vendeur avait reçue. A votre place, j'irai dans un Apple Store, ou chez un concessionnaire dès lundi pour voir ce qu'il peut faire, car normalement votre iPad est encore sous garantie.


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2010)

Il ne demande pas à être branché sur le secteur ? C'est peut-être ça le souci tout simplement.


----------

